# "Vikings" Ragnar, and SOA's Jax.



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have been watching "The Vikings", and also am a fan of the "Sons of Anarchy". The two guys playing the lead parts look amazingly alike, at least to me.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Don't watch SOA, but Ragnar is one bad *****.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I was wanting towatch Viking but it started during Walking Dead so I missed the start so I guess I will be buying it in iTunes so I can caught up.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Ragnar may be a gelding as soon as his wife watches the last episode!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Vikings is a good one


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Aren't they the same plot?? Bands of hooligans fighting other hooligans, and their internal power struggles....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Now that you mention it


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

With the exception that there really was an Ragnar Lodbrok.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*History lesson*



chazbo said:


> Bands of hooligans fighting other hooligans, and their internal power struggles....


Early world history should be mandatory for everybody. I wish I had studied more of it. My take: The current culture of hatred of government and myth of personal freedom is a joke. The fact is that before government as we know it, there was no personal freedom. The fact is that the world was divided into territories run by ruthless chieftains, small kings, etc. with their own private armies. You paid taxes or shares of your production to your chieftain or king and hoped maybe his army would keep the neighboring chieftain from pillaging your farm and home. Yeah, it was kind of like paying protection money to a gang or mob.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I was wanting towatch Viking but it started during Walking Dead so I missed the start so I guess I will be buying it in iTunes so I can caught up.


Same here. They rerun it like crazy, but I haven't been able to set up a series recording by finding episode one to start from. With the sheer magnitude of the reruns my DVR would fill up long before it made it to episode one.

I'm going to end up going the Apple TV/ITunes route also.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

the history channel is buying 10 more episodes of vikings. so the fat lady hasn't sung yet. pretty good show, but wish it came on earlier.


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

You can watch the entire series free on Hulu. I'm really digging it. Justified, SOA and Vikings.... All bada$$. As my wife puts it..... All male soap operas. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Spectre5922 said:


> You can watch the entire series free on Hulu. I'm really digging it. Justified, SOA and Vikings.... All bada$$. As my wife puts it..... All male soap operas.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


How does Hulu work? We have the Hulu link on our DVR interface and (I think) on Apple TV. We subscribe to Netflix, so I'm guessing Hulu is a subscription too? I just never clicked the Hulu link in the past.

PS: My 82 year old Mom is a huge fan of Vikings. Not just for the boys.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Spectre5922 said:


> You can watch the entire series free on Hulu. I'm really digging it. Justified, SOA and Vikings.... All bada$$. As my wife puts it..... All male soap operas.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


The only problem is "web only" so I can't watch in on my iPad or appleTV.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

michaelbaranowski said:


> The only problem is "web only" so I can't watch in on my iPad or appleTV.


Maybe and maybe not. I'm not sure about this at all, but in our setup everything is streaming from the wireless router in my wife's home office. So in that case aren't the TV, the Apple TV, IPads, etc. all considered as viewing from the web?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

mrau said:


> Maybe and maybe not. I'm not sure about this at all, but in our setup everything is streaming from the wireless router in my wife's home office. So in that case aren't the TV, the Apple TV, IPads, etc. all considered as viewing from the web?


I just tried on the Ipad and it doesnt work usign the app. and the website either cause it uses flash.


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

mrau said:


> How does Hulu work? We have the Hulu link on our DVR interface and (I think) on Apple TV. We subscribe to Netflix, so I'm guessing Hulu is a subscription too? I just never clicked the Hulu link in the past.
> 
> PS: My 82 year old Mom is a huge fan of Vikings. Not just for the boys.


Hulu basic is free. You have to endure commercials and the list of shows is more limited, but Vikings is on it. My coworker catches up on the show at work on his laptop. If you can use a wi fi connection and have one at the house, it should work. Just Google Hulu and make sure to click the link for free Hulu. Hulu+ is a subscription based service. When you open Hulu basic, just put Vikings in the search bar and it will come up with all the episodes.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

The last 2 Vikings episodes have been pretty gritty. They covered the religion and sacrifices. And then this week with all the deaths by flu. There is no sugar coating here.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*What about the priest?*

Is Ragnar's family turning him into a Pagan? Or will he turn Ragnar into a Christian? What will the interaction be when the priest and wife tell Ragnar his daughter died from the epidemic?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Ragnar is the Viking Earnest Borgnine portrayed in the movie, with Kirk Douglas as his son and Tony Curtis as his slave. Janet Leigh was smoking hot in that one. If you have never seen it, that was a great movie. No new shows until 2014 season is what I saw advertised. Hope we do not have to wait that long.

Might have to check out the book the movie was based on.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Vikings_(1958_film)


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I just tried on the Ipad and it doesnt work usign the app. and the website either cause it uses flash.


Gotcha. Not just "web only," but it's flash. Steve Jobs was a genius but his adobe feud was just silly.



Spectre5922 said:


> Hulu basic is free. You have to endure commercials and the list of shows is more limited, but Vikings is on it. My coworker catches up on the show at work on his laptop. If you can use a wi fi connection and have one at the house, it should work. Just Google Hulu and make sure to click the link for free Hulu. Hulu+ is a subscription based service. When you open Hulu basic, just put Vikings in the search bar and it will come up with all the episodes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Spec. I've seen the Hulu icon just never tried it. This solves not being able to catch up using the DVR.


----------



## Moosehoof87 (Apr 10, 2013)

it's a shame "sons of anarchy" jumped the shark


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> Early world history should be mandatory for everybody. I wish I had studied more of it. My take: The current culture of hatred of government and myth of personal freedom is a joke. The fact is that before government as we know it, there was no personal freedom. The fact is that the world was divided into territories run by ruthless chieftains, small kings, etc. with their own private armies. You paid taxes or shares of your production to your chieftain or king and hoped maybe his army would keep the neighboring chieftain from pillaging your farm and home. Yeah, it was kind of like paying protection money to a gang or mob.


 And that's different than our current situation in what way? It's just a matter of scale. These guys would have LOVED to have an IRS..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

cubera said:


> Don't watch SOA, but Ragnar is one bad *****.


I agree! Ragnar is a bad dude! Cant believe we have to wait till next year


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Vikings is the shiznet for sure. I can't believe the first season was only like 5-6 episodes. The guy that plays Jax is actually a Brit.


----------

